# George Lamb on BBC 6Music: total cock



## bouncer_the_dog (Oct 23, 2007)

Who the hell is this guy? Why has he replaced Gideon Coe? Actually I did some research... He is the son of well know actor Larry Lamb (read the Bill and Casualty) and is the band manager of 'The Ordinary Boys' and 'Lilly Allen'. This qualifies him to present T4 music programs and the daytime slot on 6Music. Apparently he is a 'hot new presenting talent'. This surprises me as he seems barely able to speak and when he does open his mouth nothing but moronic drivel pours out. He is also one of those radio presenters who is so crap he requires a group of sycophantic flunkies and media arse lickers to talk to rather than actually present a show (exemplified by Moyles, Steve Wright, Wogan and ROss). I would say solo hosting a show sans-flunkies appears beyond the reach of most presenters these days.


----------



## corporate whore (Oct 23, 2007)

bouncer_the_dog said:
			
		

> He is the son of well know actor Larry Lamb (read the Bill and Casualty) and is the band manager of 'The Ordinary Boys' and 'Lilly Allen'.


 
Didn't know that  - he is a bit rubbish, used to be on at 10pm. Swapped with Coe, who I can now listen to regularly, so that's all good..


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Oct 23, 2007)

And who said no one listens to 6Music.. I am sure Lamby will be off to Radio 1 or 2 soon... Coe was good in the daytime. Now I listen to him 24hrs in arrears for I am a duffer..


----------



## Balbi (Oct 23, 2007)

I met a member of Lambs production team a couple of months ago. They put a very, interesting view of how Lamb has issues with both his backside and his elbow.


----------



## editor (Oct 23, 2007)

6Music seems to worsening rapidly. Or 'doing a GLR' as it's known in the trade.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Oct 23, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> 6Music seems to worsening rapidly. Or 'doing a GLR' as it's known in the trade.



I think its got 'rudderless ship' syndrome as the main guy got fired (or resigned) off the back of phone in scandals on Kershaw and Robinsons shows.. I have heard it on good authority that Thomsons purge to win trust back is totally uncompromising (unless you are senior management). To the extent they have to keep coughs and splutters in live recordings now - for authenticity!


----------



## Dubversion (Oct 23, 2007)

Coe and Lamb have swapped slots. Which suits me because I don't mind Coe and will now get to hear him, whilst hating Lamb, who I will no longer have to endure because he's on when I'm at work.

it's all good


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 23, 2007)

Coe is good, funny, knows his stuff - but is, i'm afraid, another BBC6 sacb.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Oct 23, 2007)

My problem is that I listened to Coe during work and never listen in the evening because Lamb is a moron. Listen again <click> The Coe show has improved though..


----------



## corporate whore (Oct 24, 2007)

Daytime sked's gone right downhill since Jupitus left breakfast. Think Tom Robinson's about to be shunted off to the 'Annie Nightingale' slot as well  

Good things remain - anything with Marc Riley, the Sunday afternoon Merchant-Maconie double header, even the Craig Charles funk show's pretty good  but it's reminding me of when Xfm lost the plot (about six months after it launched..)


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Oct 24, 2007)

I listen to Kaevney (who I like from X-FM days) Coe (or used to) Nemone (because there is nothing else on) and occasionally the Rock Show and Craig Charles. There are some terrible shows and presenters floating around on it... its  all to do with this 'test ground for mainstream' idea.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 24, 2007)

Bring back Gary Crowley!


----------



## Dubversion (Oct 24, 2007)

Crowley's an arse. the man can hardly form a sentence..


----------



## editor (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm not liking the changes at all. It's like they're actively chasing the older Capital Radio crowd or something.

The bloke who's on now even does that annoying 'fade the music in and out' thing as he's talking like a ruddy cruise ship DJ.


----------



## corporate whore (Oct 24, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> Crowley's an arse. the man can hardly form a sentence..


 
He was quite inept on the early days of Xfm, regularly playing his old GLR jingles..


----------



## editor (Oct 24, 2007)

"Hey, ring up with your dentist stories..."

WTF?


----------



## editor (Oct 24, 2007)

"It's time for some boogie, and if you want to share any medical dramas with us, ring us on..."

That's it. I'm turning over.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 24, 2007)

Lets be honest though, 6Music has been pretty cack for a long time.

When it was launched it was all marketed like it had the best DJs with their personal choice of music and their own record collections.

Now its as playlisted as anything, have you noticed how many times LCD Soundsystem 'Someone Great' gets played? Like 20 times a day! I don't care how good a track is, I don't want to listen to it THAT many times. It's why I stopped listening to Virgin with their all day 'drive time' anthems on constant same old-same old rotation. It's all a bit pants.


----------



## editor (Oct 24, 2007)

I even bothered to write a complaint to the BBC.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Oct 24, 2007)

Good.. I'm going to complain too! George Lamb must go! The 'he lets get a listner to make the show' format is desperate straw clutching of the rubbish DJ - as exemplified by Stephen Merchant. Great Comedy writer, questionable actor and shit DJ.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Oct 24, 2007)

heres mine...




			
				Complaint said:
			
		

> The George Lamb show on 6Music represents the low brow commercial radio I try to avoid by listening to 6Music. I feel the zoo format he pursues, silly sayings and mangling of the english language deviates from 6Musics' original format as a music station. Generally I find the daytime radio output of 6Music has lowered over the course of this year. The Gideon Coe show which he has replaced exemplified a high standard of music radio by providing interesting and knowledgeable presentation with an emphasis on music. However I feel this has now been lost from the daytime schedule. The George Lamb show feels somewhat fake as it is clear he is on some kind of BBC celebrity treadmill. My complaint is that the George Lamb show is unoriginal, boring, moronic and does not make listenable to daytime radio. I was also very unimpressed by his treatment of a faded 80's popstar he humilated on his show and then hung up on, in a move that showed him to be somewhat of a bully. In the past I heard him on his late night show and lost any confidence in him as a presenter as he continually demonstrated his ineptitude, stumbling over his words as well as being unable to cue and play records without help (which he attempted to make a joke of). His performance in general when contrasted with the excellence in music radio the BBC aspires to is severely lacking. I hope he is taken off the air and replaced with a presenter who is capable of delivering a show without a group of babbling sycophants and has respect for the listeners and the music he plays.


----------



## Pie 1 (Oct 24, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> 6Music seems to worsening rapidly.



It does doesn't it. 
That cunt in the morning (from xfm & those awful Guardian Guide ad's), Shaun Keaveny makes me want to throw things  

I'm very annoyed at losing Coe during the day.


----------



## biff curtains (Oct 24, 2007)

Still Russell Howard and John Holmes on sunday morning are funny as fuck, perfect for a hangover.


----------



## brianx (Oct 24, 2007)

I've listened to 6music daytime from the beginning until Phil Jupitas left when I could enjoy Alice Cooper and the Planet Rock Connection until 10 in the morning and now Gideon has gone I've started listening to Radio 2 at 10ish. They've got Aled Jones on and I'd rather listen to him than the bloke who is going to bring "FUN" to 6music. Piss off to SMASHYFM you tosser.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Oct 30, 2007)

I got a pleasantly non committal response to my complaint.




			
				Beeb said:
			
		

> Dear Bouncer
> 
> Thank you for your e-mail regarding 6 Music. I understand you have concerns about George Lamb. I should begin by advising that all our programme contributors are appointed on the basis of their experience and talent, and we do not engage any presenter unless we consider that they are the most competent and possess the necessary ability to meet the considerable demands of their particular broadcast.
> 
> ...


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Mar 3, 2008)

Apparently there's a mass text in to todays show (64046). People are texting the lyrics to 'panic' by the smiths in between 10-11.




			
				Get George Out said:
			
		

> The first text/ e mail protest will be on Monday 3rd March with 'Hang the DJ' by The Smiths humorously chosen as the source of lyrics. 'Mediocrity Rules' by New York band Le Tigre is the song chosen for the protest on Monday 7th April, and is a further response to Douglas' claims about male listener's analysing music more 'intellectually' than women, who in her opinion respond more 'emotionally'.



Is anyone listening? Has he said anything about it?


----------



## ethel (Mar 3, 2008)

i can't get onto this site from work, but if you go to www.thelipster.com, jude rogers has wirtten a letter to the 6music controller inviting her to come along to the lipster's next event and actually talk to some female 6 music listeners. it also includes a nice list of lamb quotes.


----------



## Pieface (Mar 3, 2008)

That free gig the lipster's doing on friday sounds like a good night actually....I can't actually go  but still...... 

The whole Lamb thing is really odd - he sticks out so badly on 6Music that I wonder if they're breaking him in to take over from Moyles when he shuffles off somewhere....anywhere??


----------



## ethel (Mar 3, 2008)

i can't go to friday's gig either, as my mum is visitng. atlhough, if my dad doesn't recover soon, then she might not be coming


----------



## El Jefe (Mar 3, 2008)

PieEye said:


> That free gig the lipster's doing on friday sounds like a good night actually....I can't actually go  but still......
> 
> The whole Lamb thing is really odd - he sticks out so badly on 6Music that I wonder if they're breaking him in to take over from Moyles when he shuffles off somewhere....anywhere??



At the moment, Lamb is bitching about Moyles nicking lots of his ideas. Which is funny as fuck - two vile twats scrabbling for 'wacky' content for their shitty shows.


----------



## Pieface (Mar 3, 2008)

God.  

I hereby claim Lamb to be the new incarnation of the KLF.  It's the only excuse.


----------



## ethel (Mar 3, 2008)

ooo...good theory. where is bill drummond? he has been a bit quiet of late.


----------



## El Jefe (Mar 3, 2008)

Ah, he's busy as ever, but it's all art and books now..


----------



## Pieface (Mar 3, 2008)

And "Lad" Culture


----------



## Tank Girl (Mar 3, 2008)

I've only just started listening to radio 6 during the day (lamb blokey), and this fucking SHABBA! business is enough to make me turn off - fucking shut up!!!!


----------



## El Jefe (Mar 3, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> I've only just started listening to radio 6 during the day (lamb blokey), and this fucking SHABBA! business is enough to make me turn off - fucking shut up!!!!



It might have been funny for ONE day. this has been going on since Xmas.
It's just laddy in joke bollocks, 'zoo format' radio at its fucking worst.


----------



## El Sueno (Mar 3, 2008)

Yeah but those lists of Chuck Norris 'facts' were quite funny*.

* a couple of years ago.


----------



## Tank Girl (Mar 3, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> It's just laddy in joke bollocks, 'zoo format' radio at its fucking worst.


it's truly awful, really not what I was expecting from radio 6


----------



## El Jefe (Mar 3, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> it's truly awful, really not what I was expecting from radio 6



But they've put him on there for you, you ungrateful swine


----------



## Tank Girl (Mar 3, 2008)

oh did they?  did they put a lot of thought into it? I feel bad now


----------



## chieftain (Mar 3, 2008)

I've listened to six music for sometime and I quite like George Lambs show, its good background noise and it makes me chuckle. Fair enough he's a bit of a plum but in my eyes he's harmless enough.


----------



## mhwfc (Mar 3, 2008)

sarahluv said:


> i can't get onto this site from work, but if you go to www.thelipster.com, jude rogers has wirtten a letter to the 6music controller inviting her to come along to the lipster's next event and actually talk to some female 6 music listeners. it also includes a nice list of lamb quotes.



So Lesley Douglas's big plan to attract female listeners to 6 is to have George Lamb on coming up with this sexist drivel . Moyles just about gets away with it as he takes the piss out of himself a lot and has a genuine talent for broadcasting, but a full of himself T4 pretty boy like Lamb just comes across as a twat.

It'd make the station sound even more like XFM before the GCap decimation (XU anyone?) but they should get Lauren Laverne on, she was funny as fuck on XFM breakfast, could make some bitchy comments about "slebs" which Douglas seems to want, but most importantly she knows her music, which'd confuse Douglas I suppose as she doesn't comply with her sexist preconceptions of how men and women view music.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Mar 4, 2008)

chieftain said:


> I've listened to six music for sometime and I quite like George Lambs show, its good background noise and it makes me chuckle. Fair enough he's a bit of a plum but in my eyes he's harmless enough.



WRONG

try again.

repeat after me: "George Lamb is an unutterable cunt and must be burnt at the stake for crimes against radio"

I have opted for silence instead...


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Mar 4, 2008)

http://www.getlambout.org.uk/ FWIW


----------



## chieftain (Mar 4, 2008)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> WRONG
> 
> try again.
> 
> ...



I'd like to and I know I should but I just don't hate him.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Mar 4, 2008)

Ok, fair enuf. But I am composing a second official complaint about him. I missed the protest text thingy...


----------



## tommers (Mar 4, 2008)

oh.  i thought it was just me who hated him.

I'm glad there are other like minded souls.

He's a cock.

What is up with his ridiculous faux patois bullshit?  Jesus. 

Only problem being it's Jo Wiley on Radio 1.  Caught between the devil and the deep blue sea.


----------



## editor (Mar 7, 2008)

And now he's begging his listeners to vote for him on another site called "Keep George Lamb."

Desperate stuff.


----------



## tommers (Mar 7, 2008)

editor said:


> And now he's begging his listeners to vote for him on another site called "Keep George Lamb."
> 
> Desperate stuff.




really?  that might actually make me listen to him for the first time in ages. 





*switches over*

go on.  beg, you idiot.  I can't hear you begging.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Mar 7, 2008)

Hmm.. time to press the advantage... must compose a fresh complaint.


----------



## chieftain (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm finding it all very entertaining

RADIO 4, people lets all take the next step...


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 7, 2008)

Drivel...drivel....drivel.... 

Shame because it was worth listening to for Johnny Flynn


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Mar 7, 2008)

I go:

Today Show 
(silence after GL appeared)
Gideon Coe on Listen again or Simon Mayo (becuase I can't stand Nemone)
5Live Drive or PM with Eddie

I would listen to daytime music if it wasn't for the fact the DJ's are such utter fucktards..


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Mar 28, 2008)

Viz have got him pegged in this month's 'Terry Fuckwit'.

I might scan it in later


----------



## hektik (Mar 28, 2008)

I haven't listened to his show, because I am at work - however, even the adverts for his show annoy the fuck out me. the current one - asking supergrass who their favorite "supergrass" was, and talking about different types of grass.

HOW original....


----------



## editor (Mar 28, 2008)

King Biscuit Time said:


> Viz have got him pegged in this month's 'Terry Fuckwit'.
> 
> I might scan it in later


Yes please!


----------



## Artie Fufkin (Mar 28, 2008)

I fucking hate George Lamb, yet I've never actually heard his show. but sometimes you just know, don't you?


----------



## g force (Mar 28, 2008)

The ad on BBC TV gives you all you need to know


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Mar 28, 2008)




----------



## Augie March (Apr 3, 2008)

Listening to Lamb for the first time at the moment. Fucking awful regional radio wish-I-was Chris Moyles mindless chit-chat bollocks. 

At the moment it's been a good 10 minutes and they haven't even played a record, they're waffling on about whether Amy Winehouse is gonna be in the new series of Dr Who. 

*switches over


----------



## cybertect (Apr 3, 2008)

bouncer_the_dog said:


>



PMSL 

Put me in the 'I've never heard the show, but the adverts make me hate him' camp, too.


----------



## mattie (Apr 3, 2008)

What's this interview with SFA that he ballsed up?

I've only heard him in patches, which is still enough to make me despise him.  Shabba?


----------



## moonsi til (Apr 3, 2008)

Oh god he is a knobhead. Why does he shout all the time ? I feel uncomfortable when he describes something as being 'estate' and other things like that. My BF who has listened to radio6 for a longtime at work has switched over to radio4 for most of his day due to this eejit.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Apr 3, 2008)

> Originally Posted by Beeb
> Dear Bouncer
> 
> Thank you for your e-mail regarding 6 Music. I understand you have concerns about George Lamb. *I should begin by advising that all our programme contributors are appointed on the basis of their experience and talent, and we do not engage any presenter unless we consider that they are the most competent and possess the necessary ability to meet the considerable demands of their particular broadcast.*
> ...



Its apparent to me that they failed miserabley on the point of how they engage their presenters. He's clearly incompetent. Not to mention just plain rubbish. Adam Sims doesn't mention anything about quality either. Considering that they 'read the feedback' can I emplore anyone who vaguely gives a shit to write an official complaint to the Beeb about Lamb! The twattish Zoo format must be excised from 6Music! We need a contemporary Radio 3 !


----------



## alexisonfire (Apr 3, 2008)

The man ruins my day.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 3, 2008)

He is sooo shit I'm almost beginning to warm to him. I know, I know..he's a nobhead but there's something about the fact he has just gone all out now and is playing up to his over inflated ego which is somewhat intriguing.

It's kinda like the way Bam Bam was so awful on Kiss before he got booted off (and getting Kiss fined £175,000! lol) - there's something kind of endearing about  REALLY REALLY shit DJs, because they can only eventually go one way - usually getting booted off.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Apr 14, 2008)

FYI Lamb haters, Pete Mitchel of Virgin radio's now ended Pete and Geoff fame is doing the Lamb slot. Enjoy daytime 6Music while you can..


----------



## editor (Apr 14, 2008)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> FYI Lamb haters, Pete Mitchel of Virgin radio's now ended Pete and Geoff fame is doing the Lamb slot. Enjoy daytime 6Music while you can..


He's even worse. I turned off after some painful 'interview' with some deeply unfunny twat with a pretend radio show.

Why don't they just shut the fuck up with their teenage japes and just play some fucking music?


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Apr 14, 2008)

No one is worse than Lamb... at least Mitchel is able to complete an entire sentance.


----------



## moonsi til (Apr 14, 2008)

Who did Martin Freeman (guy from the Office) replace for a few days last month or so ? I really enjoyed him being on.


----------



## El Sueno (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks for scanning in the Terry Fuckwitt comic Bouncer. The man Lamb really is a disgrace, compare the morning show to what you get on a Sunday (Russell Howard & Jon Richardson, Steven Merchent and Stuart Maconie's Freak Zone) and it seems like a totally different station.

Lamb has now been banned in the office where I work, so from 10 until 1 every day we play a variety of CDs. I recommend it.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Apr 14, 2008)

El S, i didn't I just found it on the web. Googling 'George Lamb' yields nothing but results describing what a cunt he is and how corrupt and crap Lesley Douglas is.. certainly the supposed droves of lamb fans are failing to make their voices heard. I think I found the Terry Fuckwit scan via this site... http://worst.dj.ever.com/?skip_login=1


----------



## El Sueno (Apr 14, 2008)

Cheers for the linky thingys bouncer, plenty of anti-Lamb sentiment if you just scratch the surface eh!


----------



## editor (Apr 23, 2008)

FFS: some idiot has nominated this babbling half wit for a Sony award.


----------



## ebay sex moomin (Apr 23, 2008)

moonsi til said:


> Who did Martin Freeman (guy from the Office) replace for a few days last month or so ? I really enjoyed him being on.


twas Stephen Merchant, and yes, he was lovely 

enjoying the level of Lamb-hate on this thread. guy's an utter _twonk._


----------



## clandestino (Apr 23, 2008)

editor said:


> FFS: some idiot has nominated this babbling half wit for a Sony award.



I read somewhere that Lesley Douglas is on the panel that dishes out the nominations. Convenient that. 

I haven't heard his show, but the TV ad makes him look like an idiot. It's a shame - Gideon is a lovely guy, knows his stuff, and always put together an excellent show. Hopefully they'll bring him back to daytime.


----------



## editor (Apr 23, 2008)

ianw said:


> I read somewhere that Lesley Douglas is on the panel that dishes out the nominations. Convenient that.


And how the fuck did she get to be head?



> However, Douglas - who oversees both BBC Radio 2 and 6Music - denied the station had changed in pursuit of more listeners.
> 
> She said the aim of the latest changes had been to attract more women to the station.
> 
> ...


What a load of fucking shit.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/2008/feb/18/bbc.radio?gusrc=rss&feed=media


----------



## Tank Girl (Apr 23, 2008)

> She said the aim of the latest changes had been to attract more women to the station.




she's failing with all the laddish shite that comes out of my radio when lamb is on


----------



## clandestino (Apr 23, 2008)

Here you go:

http://www.radioawards.org/judges/?35

She's Vice Chair of the Radio Academy.


----------



## editor (Apr 23, 2008)

> We the undersigned wish to make it known that we feel the appointment of George Lamb to the daytime schedule of 6Music is against what we believed 6Music stood for -- i.e. quality broadcasting, cutting edge music, insightful interviews and knowledge of music.
> 
> Lamb's tenure has seen the channel slip to lowest common denominator 'celeb-chat' -- fine for Radio One, but not what we expect from 6Music. His treatment of guests has been disgraceful -- the interview with Super Furry Animals being a case in point. It is embarrassing to listen to him try and interview a band with no knowledge. Is a little research too much to ask?
> 
> ...


Vote registered, joining the 2,743 votes already in.


----------



## innit (Apr 23, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> she's failing with all the laddish shite that comes out of my radio when lamb is on



she thinks women like that


----------



## Tank Girl (Apr 23, 2008)

she's a bit daft then isn't she?


----------



## editor (Apr 23, 2008)

innit said:


> she thinks women like that


I rather like this comment:


> ...George Lamb, a car-crash of a presenter with no interest in music and a questionable take on racial and sexual stereotypes - the latest person to be granted a slot on the station in readiness for FM promotion.
> 
> Meanwhile regular music-loving listeners are asked to tolerate a cavalcade of mock-street vernacular, interrupted records and live guest appearances and zoo-radio style studio posse shouting matches.
> 
> ...


And his own 'Lamby's Lingo' page is toecurlingly embarrassing. What a cunt. 


> BOSS-EYE
> 
> (Adj) pron: Boss-ay
> Crossed, wandering and other optical afflictions. Considered attractive by certain DJs
> ...


----------



## Tank Girl (Apr 23, 2008)

he gets excited if someone has a name made up of two first names as well.

for example john lesley.

fucking brilliant stuff


----------



## Pie 1 (Apr 24, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> she's a bit daft then isn't she?



She also appears to be quite old skool BBC - Too institutionally arrogant to ever admit you are wrong/misguided. 
If this is the case, don't expect Lamb to go anytime soon


----------



## moonsi til (Apr 24, 2008)

I lost my reception when his show started this morning...so I didn't even have to choose myself to turn the plank off..I see it as divine intervention.

I am genuinely offended by some of the nonsense he spouts...especially the 'estate' stuff. Anyone up for being the listener 'don'...or whatever the eejit calls it and rather than getting stuck up his bottom ...gives him a verbal punch in the bollocks ? 

I have now added my name to the petition and complained to the BBC.

I might make myself an anti Lamb badge...


----------



## Augie March (Apr 24, 2008)

> Ask Cat Power if she's likely to tune into George after her recent appearance in which he repeatedly asked if she'd "tongued" a well-known actor.



Kin hell. 

Surely for the Beeb to justify the existence of 6 music, it has to be on the basis of the station offering an alternative to the other stations they already have. I mean if this twonk is spouting out the same meaningless drivel that most Radio 1  DJ's dribble out of their highly paid mouths, he could be forced out on a technicality no?


----------



## editor (Apr 24, 2008)

Augie March said:


> Kin hell.
> 
> Surely for the Beeb to justify the existence of 6 music, it has to be on the basis of the station offering an alternative to the other stations they already have. I mean if this twonk is spouting out the same meaningless drivel that most Radio 1  DJ's dribble out of their highly paid mouths, he could be forced out on a technicality no?


Lamb makes the average Radio One buffoon appear positively _sophisticated._


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Apr 24, 2008)

As part of my ongoing obsession I blogged on this. But here is a link to a much better written article, which includes plenty of Lesley Douglas dirt. Perhaps the real question we should be asking is who appointed Douglas???


----------



## editor (Apr 27, 2008)

Here's my reply from the BBC. Yadda yadda yadda.



> Thanks for your e-mail regarding 'George Lamb' on 6 Music.
> 
> I understand that, as a listener to the station for several years, you feel George Lamb's programme is dragging the quality of the programming down by indulging in what you feel to be "lad's mag" humour.
> 
> ...


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 27, 2008)

Are they under the impression thhat 'lad mag' means racist rather than sexist?


----------



## editor (Apr 28, 2008)

There is _the most painful_ interview going on right now.

Lamb to young black musician Natty. "You must know all about patois"
Musician: "Er, no, I'm from London"

He then went on to make an utter arse of himself with his extreme ignorance of African instruments. And when he was told the name of the drum, he went on to keep on pronouncing it wrong.

It's patronising and painful. What a cunt.


----------



## editor (Apr 28, 2008)

Oh God. He's now telling Natty he should have a 'Rasta name' from his shitty little website.


----------



## tommers (Apr 28, 2008)

editor said:


> Oh God. He's now telling Natty he should have a 'Rasta name' from his shitty little website.




that was some very embarrassed giggling.


----------



## baldrick (Apr 28, 2008)

editor said:


> There is _the most painful_ interview going on right now.
> 
> Lamb to young black musician Natty. "You must know all about patois"
> Musician: "Er, no, I'm from London"
> ...


it's making me cringe just reading about it, fuck knows what he's like to listen to


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 28, 2008)

Still, this is what women want.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Apr 28, 2008)

I tried listening last week, I thought I had to give it a go if I was going to criticise. My god it was awful. Moyles is better, Steve Wright is better... this show was just moronic shit. I was wondering if his interest in Ragga is genuine or simple becuase he finds it funny. Either way anyone who makes Moyles and Wright look good has to be a serious twunt. They should pari him up with Sarah Kennedy.


----------



## editor (Apr 28, 2008)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> I was wondering if his interest in Ragga is genuine or simple becuase he finds it funny.


He clearly didn't have the slightest clue about Natty's music and that 'interview' was a fucking disgrace.


----------



## editor (May 12, 2008)

Apparently he's also got the job presenting Big Brother, underlining his tabloid credentials.


----------



## moonsi til (May 12, 2008)

Yup...he deffo has that job and I found out the other week that Alison Steadman is his stepmum


(((Alison Steadman)))


----------



## butchersapron (May 12, 2008)

moonsi til said:


> Yup...he deffo has that job and I found out the other week that Alison Steadman is his stepmum



Really? 

Still, could've been Brenda Blethyn I think that's more in line with what he actually deserves.


----------



## Pieface (May 12, 2008)

At least Big Brother is following its natural descent.   Like reverse evolution - the housemates and the presenters have got increasingly idiotic.


----------



## 8den (May 12, 2008)

PieEye said:


> At least Big Brother is following it's natural descent.   Like reverse evolution - the housemates and the presenters have got increasingly idiotic.



Dermot O'Leary > Russell Brand > Peaches Geldof > George Lamb. 

By jinkens Jenkens I think PieEye's theory of unvolution is sound!


----------



## editor (May 13, 2008)

And now the useless cunt has won an incestuous back slapping Sony radio award.


----------



## Pieface (May 13, 2008)

This is getting really strange.  I feel all at odds with the world - why is he getting awarded?    I don't understand.


----------



## mhwfc (May 13, 2008)

PieEye said:


> This is getting really strange.  I feel all at odds with the world - why is he getting awarded?    I don't understand.



Hopefully it'll mean he's more likely to piss off to Radio 1 sooner rather than later. Though no doubt Douglas will manage to find another sexist boor to "attract" female listeners 

I think he'd probably do well on Radio 1 or a station like Kiss, but his show just not suited to a station whose name has the word "Music" in it.


----------



## ebay sex moomin (May 14, 2008)

his trailers just got 70% more annoying and self-congratulatory. the guy makes chris moyles look humble... and indeed, funny 

SHABBY!!


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (May 14, 2008)

editor said:


> And now the useless cunt has won an incestuous back slapping Sony radio award.



 &


----------



## tommers (May 15, 2008)

'strue.  I'm listening to radio 6 now and they've just run an advert for "the award winning george lamb". 

How the buggery fuck did this happen?


----------



## tommers (May 23, 2008)

phew.

martin freeman is covering for him.  lamby must be off having some hilarious racist adventures...


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (May 23, 2008)

editor said:


> And now the useless cunt has won an incestuous back slapping Sony radio award.



I think its a crappy made up Sony DAB award as opposed to the prestigious 'Sony Academy' awards...


----------



## gabi (Jun 2, 2008)

Dear god. His show's just come on. He can't be real. So punchable.


----------



## editor (Sep 3, 2008)

I've given it a go for another few days and the guy's become an even bigger cunt.

He just had an "interview" with the ex-Kinks singer Ray Davies and it was a real embarrassment. 

Confronted with a stream of truly inane questions from Lamb and his cackling team of juvenile cohorts, Davies gave up the ghost and put the phone down - only to have Lamb and his giggling chums slag him off on air, and then read out a load of emails from listeners all joining in to slag him off for being old, out of money and other such irrelevant belittling guff.

I'm no fan of Ray Davies, but this was a truly cowardly way to deal with a guest.


----------



## stat (Sep 3, 2008)

George Lamb's show is utter wank.  Utter, utter crap.  I can normally potter about doing stuff with radio on in the background, not really listening to it, but I can't endure even five minutes of his SHABBAs and airhorns.  They sound like a bunch of 13 year olds with deep voices.




			
				editor said:
			
		

> He just had an "interview" with the ex-Kinks singer Ray Davies and it was a real embarrassment.
> 
> Confronted with a stream of truly inane questions from Lamb and his cackling team of juvenile cohorts, Davies gave up the ghost and put the phone down - only to have Lamb and his giggling chums slag him off on air, and then read out a load of emails from listeners all joining in to slag him off for being old, out of money and other such irrelevant belittling guff.
> 
> I'm no fan of Ray Davies, but this was a truly cowardly way to deal with a guest.


 What a twat.

The Viz comic is relentless in its campaign against Lamb's show, with strong lampooning at least once in each edition.

As long as Radio 6 keep Adam & Joe on tho it will still be the best station in existence, despite the awfulness of Lamb


----------



## editor (Sep 3, 2008)

And now he's slagging him off for going bald. What a fucking pathetic cunt.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Sep 3, 2008)

Ray Davis has more talent in his little finger than George Lamb has in his entire body!!! The Kinks were great!


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Sep 3, 2008)

A 6 Music DJ slagging off Ray Davies?! That's like the Catholic Herald slagging off the Pope! Standards must have slipped since I last listened to it.


----------



## 8den (Sep 3, 2008)

Q. Why does George Lamb wear those Bow Ties? 

A. So blind people know he's a cunt.


----------



## moonsi til (Sep 4, 2008)

Listening to him now and he has obviously had his hand smacked/recveived a few complaints as he has made a general apology.


----------



## editor (Sep 4, 2008)

I just heard it, and boy was it unconvincing. Like Ray Davies is going to come back on and waste his time talking to that fucking halfwit and his gang of sneering sycophants!


----------



## nino_savatte (Sep 4, 2008)

My question is where the fuck did he come from? he seemed to appear out of nowhere. He's a fucking tit. 

I was always told never to trust a man who always wears a bow-tie.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Sep 4, 2008)

The relativly quite 6Music message boards have a mega thread dedicated to how awful George Lamb is. Its heavily modded but the voices of dissent are bleeding through. They want everyone to complain and write to 'Feedback' the new series of which starts on September 19th...


----------



## nino_savatte (Sep 4, 2008)

Didn't this cunt promote Boris Johnson on his programme? Stab 'im in the head!


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Sep 4, 2008)

Another excellent piss take in this months Viz. Again, I'll promise to scan it in, forget, and someone else will do it before I get round to it again.


----------



## editor (Sep 4, 2008)

Gaze at Lamb's fabulous interview technique (it's the same for every interviewee):

1)	Are you bald?
2)	What is your favourite vowel?
3)	Now the spelling bee...

And hurricanes are one big laugh to Lamb:

"During his interview with Mr Motivator, who was in Jamaica, GL was blethering on about how he loves a good hurricane, and it's great when there's a big storm because you can take "your lady" and a bottle of wine to bed."


----------



## stat (Sep 4, 2008)

King Biscuit Time said:


> Another excellent piss take in this months Viz. Again, I'll promise to scan it in, forget, and someone else will do it before I get round to it again.



Did you see the Terry Fuckwit one a few issues back?  Was great


----------



## editor (Sep 4, 2008)

King Biscuit Time said:


> Another excellent piss take in this months Viz. Again, I'll promise to scan it in, forget, and someone else will do it before I get round to it again.


Yes, come on! Get scanning!


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Sep 4, 2008)

editor said:


> Yes, come on! Get scanning!



Well it's at home - so I won't be able to get it up until tomorrow morning!

Anyone else who has a viz and a scanner feel free.

I've just had a search to see if anyone has scanned it in, and found this


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm no fan of George Lamb but even his awful style has something endearing about it compared to the sheer dullness of Radio DJs these days. Just listening to dull as fuck Jo Whiley or ultra bland Nemone or Steve (here's the Lemonheads) Lamacq is enough to have me reaching for the dial these days.

I do like a controversial DJ sometimes. There's a kind of edge to the fact that you know (and they know) the plug could just be pulled eventually. I found the same when I used to listen to Bam Bam and 'Street Boy' on Capital/Kiss etc. They've been fired so many times I've lost count now.

It's just a shame george Lamb has to rip the piss out of people like Ray Davies and not genuinely deserving celebs. He'd probably be better placed on Capital or something. It's schoolboy humor sure. But its also fun shouting 'twat' back at the radio now and again. I kinda find it funny laughing AT him, not with him. I dunno, I'm probably on my own here!


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Sep 4, 2008)

http://kinksfanclub.proboards92.com/index.cgi?action=display&board=respect&thread=736&page=1

You can find a link to the interview on the above page. I just gave it a listen. George Lamb comes across as a total cunt! I think I may as well complain...


----------



## bmd (Sep 4, 2008)

Is he as shit as Vernon Kay or that other talent-free cunt from the early shift on R1, Greg James, who, as the highlight of his show requests that the listeners flick their lights on and off to Glen Miller's In The Mood. Need I say more? 

Ok then, when he was given Scott Mills' slot for a fortnight he pretended that he was being ironic by playing stuff like hangman. There was no irony, he just played the game, sneered a bit and that was it. He was also wheeled out at the BBC's 'coverage' of the summer festivals and showed off his remarkable lack of talent there too. Bring back Jimmy Saville.


----------



## 8den (Sep 4, 2008)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> http://kinksfanclub.proboards92.com/index.cgi?action=display&board=respect&thread=736&page=1
> 
> You can find a link to the interview on the above page. I just gave it a listen. George Lamb comes across as a total cunt! I think I may as well complain...



I already have.


----------



## Augie March (Sep 4, 2008)

My housemate has a huge crush on Mr Lamb. She works at the Beeb and got all excited when she saw him there once. I was disgusted she didn't take the oppurtunity to rub dogshit into his stupid little face.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Sep 5, 2008)

From this month's viz.


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm gonna have to listen to him today to find out what all this is about...


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Sep 5, 2008)

King Biscuit Time said:


> From this month's viz.



~lol


----------



## stat (Sep 5, 2008)

First half of that Viz article (above):




			
				Viz said:
			
		

> *A Big 'Shabba' to the Little Green Men*
> 
> The sound of fucking awful BBC Radio 6 Music DJ GEORGE LAMB shouting the word 'Shabba' and laughing like a fucking cunt for no fucking good reason is to be sent into space on board the new European Space Agency probe 'Caliban' as part of the Search for Extraterrestrial Intelligence.
> 
> ...


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Sep 5, 2008)

That's beautiful.


----------



## editor (Sep 5, 2008)

Excellent article!


----------



## killer b (Sep 5, 2008)

heh. i was just going to scan that & post it here... good call.


----------



## stat (Sep 5, 2008)

http://img241.imageshack.us/img241/1567/p9060003bu1.jpg


----------



## stat (Sep 5, 2008)

oops, it appears that i _am_ terry fuckwit in so far as i can't upload an image within a reasonable size limit.  Do i win £5, or am i just a worthless c*$t?


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Sep 6, 2008)

bouncer_the_dog said:


>



lordy thats big! have this one from earlier in the thread!


----------



## stat (Sep 6, 2008)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> lordy thats big! have this one from earlier in the thread!



oops!  I thought I'd gone through the whole thread, too....


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Sep 13, 2008)

Not Lamb related but Lesley Douglas has pulled a blinder by getting Dave Pierce on 6Music.. sigh



> 6 Music controller Lesley Douglas said: "6 Music has, at its heart, a love of music. By bringing Huey Morgan and Dave Pearce to the station we will bring an even greater breadth of music and talent to the schedule."


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Sep 13, 2008)

Dave Pierce?! WTF!


----------



## Augie March (Sep 13, 2008)

Heh. So 6 Music continues to offer a valid alternative to Radio 1 then I see by employing an ex-Radio 1 DJ. And not even a good one too.


----------



## tarannau (Sep 13, 2008)

Ach, Dave Pearce is way better than George Lamb.

He's played some shite music of late to be sure, but he's probably got more in the record box  to surprise than most. I remember him being a leading Hip-Hop dj in the days before Westwood and iirc he had's a weird past career, with spells djing in Bombay as a teen.

Maybe I'm being charitable, but maybe a move to 6 will let him play some tunes that we wouldn't expect of him.

George Lamb, is a surplus cunt with no discernible talent at all.


----------



## Augie March (Sep 13, 2008)

Bear in mind too, he's bringing exactly the same 'Dance Anthems' show he was doing on Radio 1, with him to 6 Music.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Sep 13, 2008)

I will give him the benefit of the doubt. Meaning I will listen to it before writing my letter of complaint!


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 13, 2008)

I encountered him at a party on Monday - he was a dreadful berk


----------



## Augie March (Sep 13, 2008)

Pearce or Lamb?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 13, 2008)

tarannau said:


> Ach, Dave Pearce is way better than George Lamb.
> 
> He's played some shite music of late to be sure, but he's probably got more in the record box  to surprise than most. I remember him being a leading Hip-Hop dj in the days before Westwood and iirc he had's a weird past career, with spells djing in Bombay as a teen.
> 
> Maybe I'm being charitable, but maybe a move to 6 will let him play some tunes that we wouldn't expect of him.



Dave Pearce is also the first voice you hear on It Takes A Nation Of Millions


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 13, 2008)

Augie March said:


> Pearce or Lamb?



Lamb. The odd person would approach him to compliment him eek:) and he would touch his chest over his heart in a fake humble gesture. I made me want to violent him up.


----------



## tarannau (Sep 13, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> Dave Pearce is also the first voice you hear on It Takes A Nation Of Millions



Yep. I think Westwood was still doing roller discos at the time. I shit you not.

Didn't realise he was bringing 'Dance Classics' with him to 6 though. Trying to reserve judgement, but I'm not hopeful.


----------



## The Boy (Sep 13, 2008)

tarannau said:


> Ach, Dave Pearce is way better than George Lamb.
> 
> He's played some shite music of late to be sure, but he's probably got more in the record box  to surprise than most. I remember him being a leading Hip-Hop dj in the days before Westwood and iirc he had's a weird past career, with spells djing in Bombay as a teen.
> 
> ...



That was what I was thinking.  Didn't he used to the evening session on Radio 1 back in the day?  Or maybe I'm getting confused.

Then I read the next post:-



Augie March said:


> Bear in mind too, he's bringing exactly the same 'Dance Anthems' show he was doing on Radio 1, with him to 6 Music.



And realised I'm just a hopeless optimist.


----------



## la ressistance (Sep 14, 2008)

im getting very tired of lamb and his useless sidekick twats.

bunch of talentless fuckwits.


----------



## stat (Sep 16, 2008)

Lamb's off today - George Crown is covering.  Much better!


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 16, 2008)

The Boy said:


> That was what I was thinking.  Didn't he used to the evening session on Radio 1 back in the day?  Or maybe I'm getting confused.



Mark Goodier


----------



## The Boy (Sep 16, 2008)

skyscraper101 said:


> Mark Goodier



That's right, yeah.  Knew I was getting confused deep down.


----------



## editor (Oct 7, 2008)

I turned back over to hear his interview with Tom Jones - who's a funny, self depereciating kinda bloke with a ton of fascinating stories - and Lamb won't shut the fuck up.

He started explaining how he went from hod carrying to running his own TV show in 3 years and having Jerry Lee Lewis and Ray Charles as guests and Lamb interrupted with some fuckwit bollocks about someone who made him a cake.

Worst. Interview. Ever.   It was about 70% fucking Lamb talking.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Oct 7, 2008)

I don't mind Dave Pearce.  I'm not that keen on trance, his favourite dance subgenre seemingly, but he obviously has an interest in the music he plays and he doesn't come across as an ego-maniac.  Radio 1 obviously has no interest now in playing dance music stretching back to the late 80s, so as an occasional old skool fan I'm happy it still has a place on the radio.


----------



## editor (Oct 7, 2008)

You what?!


----------



## tarannau (Oct 7, 2008)

I think Dave Pearce has got a show on 6 now.

I'm not opposed in principle, but I've not heard his show either.


----------



## madzone (Oct 7, 2008)

I listened to his show when I was staying with my mate and couldn't work her digital radio 

He's a cock.


----------



## corporate whore (Oct 7, 2008)

For a better interview with Jones the Voice, listen again to today's Front Row. 

Oh, and George Lamb's a weapons grade arse, just to keep in the spirit of the thread.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Oct 9, 2008)

I have listened to Dave Pierce's new six music show. I thought it was pretty good actually. He played loads of Dance anthems and I got the hint that he seemed somewhat aware of the criticism he was receiving before hand, he almost sounded nervous. It seemed there was a sense he genuinely wanted six music listeners to adopt his show. Nonetheless he remained upbeat throughout and played some decent tracks which probably wouldn't have made the cut on R1. It was a LOT less cheesey than the R1 show. Anyway I liked it. But objectively if you compare Dave Pierces show to that of George Lamb it is quite clear that Pierce is a consummate professional in comparison. On any level you care to mention Pierce blows Lamb out of the water. Dave can do the following:


complete an entire sentence without messing it up
be polite to callers
demonstrate competency whilst using studio equipment
crucially he is able to present a show without a sycophantic posse
tell stories of relative interest

So whether you like Dance music or not, Dave is a considerably more talented broadcaster than Lamb and shouldn't, in my opinion, be lumped in the same category.


----------



## g force (Oct 10, 2008)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> So whether you like Dance music or not, Dave is a considerably more talented broadcaster than Lamb and shouldn't, in my opinion, be lumped in the same category.



^^^^ This. Dave Pierce may not play music I like but he's a quality DJ and his musical knowledge is superb...proper old school hip hop DJ way before Westwood and his cod west indian accent.


----------



## Augie March (Oct 10, 2008)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> I have listened to Dave Pierce's new six music show. I thought it was pretty good actually. He played loads of Dance anthems and I got the hint that he seemed somewhat aware of the criticism he was receiving before hand, he almost sounded nervous. It seemed there was a sense he genuinely wanted six music listeners to adopt his show. Nonetheless he remained upbeat throughout and played some decent tracks which probably wouldn't have made the cut on R1. It was a LOT less cheesey than the R1 show. Anyway I liked it. But objectively if you compare Dave Pierces show to that of George Lamb it is quite clear that Pierce is a consummate professional in comparison. On any level you care to mention Pierce blows Lamb out of the water. Dave can do the following:
> 
> 
> complete an entire sentence without messing it up
> ...



So basically, all you are saying, is give Pearce a chance?


----------



## Augie March (Oct 10, 2008)

*gets coat


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Oct 30, 2008)

Yay! Lesley Douglas has resigned! Good riddance. She was crap. Does this mean Lamb is in danger?


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Oct 30, 2008)

Augie March said:


> *gets coat



clap clap well done here here etc.


----------



## mhwfc (Oct 30, 2008)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> Yay! Lesley Douglas has resigned! Good riddance. She was crap. Does this mean Lamb is in danger?



We can only hope


----------



## tarannau (Oct 30, 2008)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> Yay! Lesley Douglas has resigned! Good riddance. She was crap. Does this mean Lamb is in danger?



I must admit that i thought exactly the same. Fuck off Lamb you twat


----------



## editor (Oct 30, 2008)

Was she the woman responsible for bringing in this Lamb fuckwit?

Shit - and I was defending her on the Brand/Ross thread too._ Definitely_ good riddance to her.


----------



## Cid (Oct 30, 2008)

Lamb did some nasty interviews, perhaps now is the time to leap on the bandwagon and get the fuckwit sacked... Maybe set up one of those web petitions or something, he's widely hated.


----------



## mhwfc (Oct 31, 2008)

According to the BBC News at Six the odious turd Lamb is going to be filling in for Jonathan Ross on Radio 2


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Oct 31, 2008)

mhwfc said:


> According to the BBC News at Six the odious turd Lamb is going to be filling in for Jonathan Ross on Radio 2



 x1m 

I think Lamb is to unintelligibly stupid to make any kind of serious gaff. He'll just be shit. And get LOADS of complaints. Which will be ignored.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Oct 31, 2008)

He is going to be the BBC's new 'irreverent and edgy' fucking cunt.


----------



## Santino (Oct 31, 2008)

I've never listened to him. As I allowed to hate him based on hearsay?


----------



## Augie March (Nov 5, 2008)

Interesting feature in The Indy today all about Lamb: http://www.independent.co.uk/news/people/russell-who-george-lamb-is-the-future-of-radio-991792.html


----------



## Artie Fufkin (Nov 5, 2008)

Augie March said:


> Interesting feature in The Indy today all about Lamb: http://www.independent.co.uk/news/people/russell-who-george-lamb-is-the-future-of-radio-991792.html



the comments at the bottom are a better and more accurate read


----------



## editor (Nov 5, 2008)

Artie Fufkin said:


> the comments at the bottom are a better and more accurate read


It's an astonishingly arse-sucking piece of writing, but the comments are bang on.



> As for the article itself, I agree it's so sycophantic its almost laughable. Almost. The most generous thing that could be said about Lamb is that he's on the wrong station. A more accurate assessment is that he's a small-minded, bullying, Tory-Boy who has nothing but contempt for anyone not part of his little club. By any standard, he's actually a very poor DJ, he crashes every vocal & seems incapable of listening to his guests & engage with them...
> 
> ...Is this a joke?
> 
> ...


----------



## Pieface (Nov 5, 2008)

mhwfc said:


> According to the BBC News at Six the odious turd Lamb is going to be filling in for Jonathan Ross on Radio 2



he's a perfect Radio 1 DJ.  He'll be around for years to come I'm afraid.  He just didn't belong on 6 and Douglas's reasons for keeping him there were patronising and fucking ridiculous.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Nov 5, 2008)

Russel Brand demanded Lamb was employed? The plot thickens...


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Nov 5, 2008)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> Russel Brand demanded Lamb was employed? The plot thickens...



More likely that John Noel insisted on getting another one of his talentless shitbuckets on air, and threatened to withdraw the services of Brand if this didn't happen.

John Noel / 6Music.


----------



## Augie March (Nov 5, 2008)

Artie Fufkin said:


> the comments at the bottom are a better and more accurate read



Aye. I did enjoy some of those.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Nov 5, 2008)

"He's got the ego of Brand, combined with the interview technique of Alan Partridge and the sense of humour of Nick Griffin. A winning combination...."

too true


----------



## editor (Dec 29, 2008)

Iain Lee is stepping in this week and so far he's been quite good.

[plays Lamb's fucking annoying '"All aboard the disco train" jingle]
*Lee:* I don't like that sort of thing, so here the Rock Bus Replacement Service
Cue: Kiss track

Nice


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Dec 29, 2008)

They were advertising a 'best of George Lamb' podcast earlier. I thought 'surely some mistake..'


----------



## 8den (Dec 29, 2008)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> They were advertising a 'best of George Lamb' podcast earlier. I thought 'surely some mistake..'



the sound of silence?


----------



## editor (Jan 27, 2009)

Iain Lee's back on. At least he admits he hasn't a fuckign clue what he's doing and he's a damn sight more entertaining in the process.


----------



## la ressistance (Mar 10, 2009)

*george lamb is a cock!*

he just ruins 6music.whats with all the stupid sound effects? and all that wafty ,shabba shit?

nob.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Mar 10, 2009)

la ressistance said:


> he just ruins 6music.whats with all the stupid sound effects? and all that wafty ,shabba shit?
> 
> nob.



I hear him, and I think of Steve Wright and Smiley Miley and fucking Mr Silly Voice and all that shite. It's the same fucking show, just with better haircuts and it's total, total pap. Shame on the BBC.


----------



## editor (Mar 10, 2009)

You're not wrong but there's another thread about the twat so I'll merge them.

His latest nugget:
_
"Where were you when 911 happened?
Where were you when (his mate) did something last Friday?"_


*merged


----------



## la ressistance (Mar 10, 2009)

i'm glad to see im not the only one who is annoyed that i have to pay his wages.i'm tempted to start emailing the show to tell him what a cunt he is.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Mar 10, 2009)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/...has-divided-radio-fans,-but-is-he-a-cunt.html

Lamb article...


----------



## El Sueno (May 8, 2009)

I do market research occasionally, and was quite excited when I got a call asking if I'd like to do something about 6music. £85 for a coupla hours chatting. Once agreed, the next day I got a call from the market researchers asking a few general questions - how much radio did I listen to every week, what were my favourite shows etc. Then... did I listen to George Lamb? I laughed, and said 'no, of course not', explaining he was a twat with no business on a radio station dedicated to musical appreciation.

The next day I get another call and told I'm off the list, the reason being that I said I didn't like George Lamb. Which leads me to conclude that someone (the BBC?) is paying a company to do market research about George Lamb, and doesn't want to include the balanced opinions of anyone who thinks he's a cock.


----------



## fogbat (May 8, 2009)

From last week's Private Eye:




			
				The Eye said:
			
		

> Last week the BBC confirmed that Barry Lally, one of morning show presenter George Lamb's on-air sidekicks, had been repeatedly posting messages of praise for Lamb and his show on the station's messageboard while posing as an ordinary listener behind the nickname "U-Bend".
> 
> Lamb - a presenter so actively disliked that 4,961 radio fans have signed a petition to "Get Lamb Out" of the station, while his own on-air appeals to listeners to commit to "Keep Lamb On" resulted in only 2,186 signatures - was doggedly championed by U-Bend. When asked by other messageboard users, "U-Bend" flatly denied he had ever appeared on the show.


----------



## nino_savatte (May 8, 2009)

But George Lamb has no talent and only got the job because of his public school connections.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (May 8, 2009)

nino_savatte said:


> But George Lamb has no talent and only got the job because of his public school connections.



My understanding of Lamb is that he is a London media trendy, his dad being an actor, explaining the ease of which he got into in the music biz. He represented Lily Allen at one time AFAIK. It would seem he is in turn represented by the same PR as Big Brother slebs and Russel Brand. That PR companies nefarious deals with the now departed 6Music/R2controller Lesley Douglas surely helped him secure his radio slot, as there can be no other logical explanation for his presence on the station. 

With rumours of an upcoming Radio One shake up could the market research story above hint at either Lamb taking a stab at getting on R1? Or maybe even some self justification as a contract comes to an end... The sooner he fecks off the better.

My understanding of the current climate of the Beeb is the 'U-Bend' story could be considered a massive breach of trust and would be a firing offence.


----------



## nino_savatte (May 8, 2009)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> My understanding of Lamb is that he is a London media trendy, his dad being an actor, explaining the ease of which he got into in the music biz. He represented Lily Allen at one time AFAIK. It would seem he is in turn represented by the same PR as Big Brother slebs and Russel Brand. That PR companies nefarious deals with the now departed 6Music/R2controller Lesley Douglas surely helped him secure his radio slot, as there can be no other logical explanation for his presence on the station.
> 
> With rumours of an upcoming Radio One shake up could the market research story above hint at either Lamb taking a stab at getting on R1? Or maybe even some self justification as a contract comes to an end... The sooner he fecks off the better.
> 
> My understanding of the current climate of the Beeb is the 'U-Bend' story could be considered a massive breach of trust and would be a firing offence.



His father starred opposite Kate O'Mara in _Triangle_...


----------



## fogbat (May 8, 2009)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> My understanding of Lamb is that he is a London media trendy, his dad being an actor, explaining the ease of which he got into in the music biz. He represented Lily Allen at one time AFAIK. It would seem he is in turn represented by the same PR as Big Brother slebs and Russel Brand. That PR companies nefarious deals with the now departed 6Music/R2controller Lesley Douglas surely helped him secure his radio slot, as there can be no other logical explanation for his presence on the station.
> 
> With rumours of an upcoming Radio One shake up could the market reserch story above hint at either Lamb taking a stab at getting on R1? Or maybe even some self justification as a contract coes to an end... The sooner he fecks off the better.
> 
> My understanding of the current climate of the Beeb is the 'U-Bend' story could be considered a massive breach of trust and would be a firing offence.



There was more to the Private Eye article than what I typed (I couldn't be bothered to copy the rest). Apparently Lally (U-Bend) vanished from the show with no explanation a few weeks ago.


----------



## El Sueno (May 8, 2009)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> With rumours of an upcoming Radio One shake up could the market research story above hint at either Lamb taking a stab at getting on R1?



That's what I guessed. I even said on the 'phone to the market research girl, that the prick would be more suited to R1 because he was basically an idiot broadcasting a children's radio show.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 2, 2009)

Heard just now:

"If you've  lost touch with your Mum because she's a mentalist text in now"


----------



## 8den (Jun 2, 2009)

skyscraper101 said:


> Heard just now:
> 
> "If you've  lost touch with your Mum because she's a mentalist text in now"



And this is why I don't switch on my radio before midday, it's usually set to Radio 6, and the idea of listening to .10 seconds of this man's drivel, chills my soul.


----------



## 8den (Jul 3, 2009)

From Today's Holy Moly



> 6 Music presenter George Lamb recently asked a TV reviewer off-air to "go easy on Britain's Got Talent, I really wanna stay on the right side of Simon Cowell".
> 
> George also recently binned off the book review section of his show. The producer had to phone the reviewer up saying: "George doesn't really connect with books."
> 
> ...


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jul 3, 2009)

Excellent Lamb dirt. It's amazing the way he is unable to even pretend he's doing this for anything other than the fame.


----------



## g force (Jul 3, 2009)

Ah so that's who his dad is....also an utter cunt. Must run in the family.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jul 3, 2009)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/dna/mb6music/F1950413?thread=6569304

It seems the anti lamb posters at the BBC 6Music message board have resulted in it being taken offline.

'Dealing responsibly with the activity provoked by a board where 10 regular users have been responsible for nearly 7000 posts concerning one programme just isn't the best use of BBC resources at the moment.'

It seems to avoid the point his show is shite though.


----------



## Pie 1 (Jul 3, 2009)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> 'Dealing responsibly with the activity provoked by a board where 10 regular users have been responsible for nearly 7000 posts concerning one programme just isn't the best use of BBC resources at the moment.'




Jesus, What typically haughty & condescendingly spineless BBC response. 
They really don't do themselves any favours sometimes do they


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jul 3, 2009)

I think it was a 10,000+ post so the remaining 3,000 can be split between genuine complainants and the bloke Lamb and the BBC employed to troll it.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 3, 2009)

editor said:


> 6Music seems to worsening rapidly. Or 'doing a GLR' as it's known in the trade.



YEah, shame. 

Just as I started listening to it it has begun to become unbearable.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 3, 2009)

If you're in London and you have DAB (and hate Lamb), may I suggest giving NME Radio a try - it has a very good playlist which I've tried to muster some enthusiasm here about before.

Alternatively you can listen online or on Satellite. It really is worth tuning in.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 10, 2009)

He was playing 'Human or Animal' with Gary Numan today where Gary had to guess various noises and decide if they were made by humans or animals


----------



## Grandma Death (Jul 10, 2009)

Never heard of him until I saw him smoke some salvia the other night on the box-on the basis of that programme complete and utter fuck knuckle.


----------



## dlx1 (Jul 11, 2009)

don't know who he was, I see program on Legal highs lastnight here


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 11, 2009)

His show makes me laugh. These days, that's a good thing.

I amazed some sad types have put together a petition calling for his removal; as if there's less important issues in the world.

Good on you, Lamb & fuck the critics


----------



## editor (Jul 11, 2009)

jer said:


> His show makes me laugh. These days, that's a good thing.
> 
> I amazed some sad types have put together a petition calling for his removal; as if there's less important issues in the world.


There's nothing sad about listeners to a music station - note: _music_ station - petitioning for the removal of a ridiculous tosser who has admitted that he's utterly clueless abut music.

Lamb would make a great Radio One DJ but he's hideously inappropriate for BBC6. Compare and contract with Cerys Matthews. That's the kind of DJ the station should be employing full time.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 11, 2009)

Lamb serves up an amusing blend of silliness with an eclectic selection of music and japery. Perfect for that time of day.

I do welcome Cerys' stints there whilst Nemone is away. She's completely listenable to.


----------



## llion (Jul 11, 2009)

About time Cerys got her own show permanently I reckon. She was brilliant on the Glastonbury coverage. So enthusiastic and warm.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jul 11, 2009)

llion said:


> About time Cerys got her own show permanently I reckon. She was brilliant on the Glastonbury coverage. So enthusiastic and warm.



I think she's doing great, was a bit gutted the other day when I forgot she was on.


----------



## editor (Nov 2, 2009)

Joy oh joy. It seems that the cock is fucking off from his weekday show.


----------



## Rod Sleeves (Nov 2, 2009)

Like Chris Moyles only better looking and more stupid. And at least Moyles was bearable when he first started, Lamb outlived his welcome on the first day.


----------



## innit (Nov 2, 2009)

best news for ages


----------



## gabi (Nov 2, 2009)

editor said:


> Joy oh joy. It seems that the cock is fucking off from his weekday show.



Excellent news.

Unfortunately 6music is the house station where I work so I have to endure his 'hilarious' antics every morning.

He needs to be evolved. And fast. When's he fucking off then?


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Nov 2, 2009)

where's he going to?


----------



## gabi (Nov 2, 2009)

Divisive Cotton said:


> where's he going to?



Hopefully not 5 live. Bacon's just moved on from his excellent evening show so there's a slot there. Imagine Lamb interviewing world leaders. The mind boggles.


----------



## gabi (Nov 2, 2009)

Richard herring's take on the great man..

Seriously, how has he kept his job so long?



> A man, improbably called, Barry Beatmaster, draws Collings idiotic fans' attention to an even more cringe-worthy interview  conducted by the notorious George Lamb, who was lucky enough to get a chance to talk to the legendary Ray Davies. He chose to use this opportunity to ask Davies a load of stupid fatuous questions of the "complete this sentence" or "spell this word" variety. For a minute or so, Davies hides his annoyance and gamely has a go at responding, but not surprisingly when he realises that 6Music are going to waste his time and this wonderful opportunity to actually ask some real questions, he bows out with some dignity by pretending the phone line is too bad for him to be able to hear what's going on. He would have been well within his rights to say "What the fuck are you doing? Do you have any idea who I am? You have five minutes to talk to one of the greatest songwriters of the 20th Century and this is how you choose to fill it - are you a cretin?" But he doesn't do that. He quietly takes his leave.
> 
> Another broadcaster might have felt embarrassed by this turn of events, possibly apologised, but surely had the decency to simply pretend that they hadn't been able to get Davies back, but Lamb, filled with self-importance, clearly thinking he has more talent than the writer of "Waterloo Sunset", decides instead to deride him. As if the whole debacle was Davies' fault. It is one of the most genuinely offensive pieces of radio I have ever heard and if the BBC had any fibre, the controller of the station should have called Lamb into his office the very minute the show was over and given him his P45. Instead he seems to be getting festooned with awards. Ah well. Perhaps he is right to be furious with someone for having the audacity to think that his dumb questions were a waste of time.


----------



## 8den (Nov 2, 2009)

editor said:


> Joy oh joy. It seems that the cock is fucking off from his weekday show.



You mean I can switch on my radio of a morning and not feel dread?


----------



## gabi (Nov 2, 2009)

8den said:


> You mean I can switch on my radio of a morning and not feel dread?



Yep! No more 'craaaaaazy' hooting of horns over otherwise decent tracks first thing on a Monday morning...


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 2, 2009)

Thank fuck for that. 6 is such a different station at weekends, maybe now I'll be able to listen during the week without wanting to kill someone.


----------



## moonsi til (Nov 2, 2009)

I heard he was being moved to the weekend though on R6.


I want to have a grumble and say that I can't abide Liz Kershaw who is on about 1pmish on a Saturday. She starts with a record then interrupts it every week to shout 'hiya it's Liz' she just talks shite and seems to do it slowly as she has nothing original to say.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 2, 2009)

moonsi til said:


> I heard he was being moved to the weekend though on R6.
> 
> 
> I want to have a grumble and say that I can't abide Liz Kershaw who is on about 1pmish on a Saturday. She starts with a record then interrupts it every week to shout 'hiya it's Liz' she just talks shite and seems to do it slowly as she has nothing original to say.



Agreed, grating northerner is grating.

I hope they fet another musician to fill Lambs slot. Cery's show is a good un precisely because her music knowledge shows.


----------



## Riklet (Nov 2, 2009)

Never listed to his Radio but I know him to be an epic cunt through that "legal highs" BBC3 'documentary' he presented, where he was all dozy dozy and annoying in every single way.

Prickkkkk!


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Nov 2, 2009)

This is fantastic news!


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 2, 2009)

Oh god, please don't put him on at the weekend. Just give him a presenting job on E4 which is where his level so clearly lies. Or even better, take him out back and shoot him.


----------



## ebay sex moomin (Nov 2, 2009)

Yeah, he's being shunted off to the weekend, hopefully in some unobtrusive graveyard slot that I'll never catch even by accident*. His replacement for the morning slot is to be Lauren Laverne. 

Meanwhile, in other 6music news, Sir Jarvis of Cocker is to get his own regular Sunday afternoon show from January. Hurrah! 

I caught 10 seconds of Lamb's 'show' last week by accident- I can't believe he's still doing that tired old 'Shabba!' shit. It's not even _his_ catchphrase ffs


*Just did a quick google, and he's going to be doing the weekend morning slot, saturdays and sundays, from 7am to 10am. Media Guardian article here


----------



## debaser (Nov 2, 2009)

There not cutting an hour out of my percious Adam and Joe are they!?

Edit; sorry read the article, "HIYA!!" is going back and hour as well, phew.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Nov 2, 2009)

> George has done a brilliant job in daytime and I'm pleased he's agreed to transfer his amazing energy to weekends.



My Arse


----------



## Rod Sleeves (Nov 3, 2009)

Excellent results all round, Laverne on all week, Adam and Joe actually to start around the time I wake up, and Lamb shunted to a time before I wake up for only one day a week. Brilliant.


----------



## Pie 1 (Nov 3, 2009)

ebay sex moomin said:


> His replacement for the morning slot is to be Lauren Laverne.


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Nov 3, 2009)

I can't stand Lauren Laverne she's just a no-nothing indie idiot


----------



## bluestreak (Nov 3, 2009)

Divisive Cotton said:


> I can't stand Lauren Laverne she's just a no-nothing indie idiot



Oh the ironing.


----------



## D'wards (Nov 3, 2009)

debaser said:


> There not cutting an hour out of my percious Adam and Joe are they!?
> 
> Edit; sorry read the article, "HIYA!!" is going back and hour as well, phew.



Phew - gonna be easier to be part of Black Squadron now.

Saturdays are great for radio


----------



## gabi (Nov 3, 2009)

Divisive Cotton said:


> I can't stand Lauren Laverne she's just a no-nothing indie idiot



I like her. she knows her shit...

plus shes hot. altho obviously im aware this quality has less of an impact on the radio.

great news about jarvis too. now if they could only ditch those other vacuous cunts adam and joe it would be quite nearly the perfect station.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 3, 2009)

ebay sex moomin said:


> *Just did a quick google, and he's going to be doing the weekend morning slot, saturdays and sundays, from 7am to 10am. Media Guardian article here



Fucksake, that is a time I quite often listen to 6 on Sundays, since we're quite often having a leisurely family breakfast and the god hour on R4 is too depressing to bother with. JUST FUCK OFF UNDER A BUS GEORGE LAMB YOU FUCKING USELESS POINTLESS WASTE OF AIR


----------



## El Sueno (Nov 3, 2009)

ebay sex moomin said:


> *Just did a quick google, and he's going to be doing the weekend morning slot, saturdays and sundays, from 7am to 10am. Media Guardian article here



 Thank fuck for that. Weekend lie-ins are back, then the radio can go on at 10am.


----------



## moonsi til (Nov 3, 2009)

I don't mind Lauren Lavern and I agree that she is foxy with great hair and I can hear this on the radio.

I'm less keen on Adam & Joe moving forward to 10am as it means that I will miss out on that triumphant feeling I experience of waking up early when I'm awake for all of their show.

Who is the comedian guy on a Sunday afternoon that sounds like he comes from the Fens? I really like him makes me laugh. I miss Stephen Marchant too.


----------



## editor (Nov 3, 2009)

I've tried so hard to like Adam & Joe but I just don't find them even slightly funny.


----------



## Rod Sleeves (Nov 3, 2009)

Divisive Cotton said:


> I can't stand Lauren Laverne she's just a no-nothing indie idiot



Except she's funny, clever, attractive, and has a nice voice...

I do like Adam and Joe but I don't really know why to be honest, their surreal humour just works early on a Saturday morning.

John Richardson is the one on Sunday morning, he was better when he had Russell Howard to spar with I'm not sure he can carry a show by himself, I like him but he needs support.


----------



## editor (Feb 9, 2010)

I've gone right off Lauren Laverne too. She never stops taking shite.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 9, 2010)

I don't mind Lauren Laverne that much. It's Lamacq and Nemone have me switching off more and more these days.

In case anyone's not tried NME radio, its not actually as bad as it sounds. It's gone nationwide now on DAB and it's the closest alternative to 6 Music on the spectrum. When they first launched in London only it was just like the early days of xfm with hardly any ads and a proper free reign on the playlist. It's gotten a bit more  commercial now but still a fairly decent alternative.


----------



## editor (Feb 9, 2010)

Are there adverts on NME? I can't stand adverts.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 9, 2010)

Lamacq may have a dull dad voice but he is all about the music, knows his stuff and plays it.

I wish they'd bring Cerys back to replace Nemone


----------



## El Sueno (Feb 9, 2010)

Rod Sleeves said:


> John Richardson is the one on Sunday morning, he was better when he had Russell Howard to spar with I'm not sure he can carry a show by himself, I like him but he needs support.



He's off for good in a few weeks which is a shame, I've quite warmed to the Sunday morning show with Fordey popping in.

Laverne pisses all over Lamb (how I wish that were a news headline). Even his fellow 6music DJs are taking the piss out of his stupid sound effects library lately.


----------



## sir.clip (Feb 11, 2010)

Is Dave Berry & George Lamb the same bloke?


----------



## Pie 1 (Feb 11, 2010)

editor said:


> I've gone right off Lauren Laverne too. She never stops taking shite.





editor said:


> Are there adverts on NME? I can't stand adverts.



I think there's a radio station that's been set up, financed, staffed & produced _just for you_ , that way >>>>>>>>


----------



## bmd (Feb 11, 2010)

editor said:


> I've gone right off Lauren Laverne too. She never stops taking shite.



I like that about her, it's part of her charm for me. I love her and Mark Radcliffe when they cover Glastonbury. She talks shite and he fills in by being pissed.


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 12, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> Lamacq may have a dull dad voice but he is all about the music, knows his stuff and plays it.
> 
> I wish they'd bring Cerys back to replace Nemone



I feel the same way. Or better still, put Lamb on, instead.


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 3, 2016)

I'm quite enjoying George Lamb's weekly podcast, "Medium Brow" with his regular crew from the 6 Music show Rick Edwards and Marc Hughes.

If thee are any Lamb fans interested here's a link: Medium Brow by Radio Wolfgang on iTunes


----------

